# Can I connect the WiFi on Apple iPhone to USB Network Adapter?



## ramarjagreb (Dec 16, 2005)

hello :wave:

I have an Apple iPhone with built in WiFi. I can connect to my Wireless network at home (WRT54GS Router) and use the WiFi (to avoid those excess GPRS/EDGE charges) plus it much faster than the standard mobile data connection.

What I am trying to do now is have my own 'mini' wireless network at the office. I work in a company that runs everything off the standard CAT5 wired connection and there is no wireless connection here whatsoever. I'm wondering if there's any way to use a USB Wireless Network Adapter(Dongle) as a wireless access point or to create a wireless network with internet connection so i can use the iPhone WiFi at work as well. Can anyone help me with this?

If this isn't possible, do you know what I would need to do to have this wireless network? I can only connect hardware to my own PC, I can't connect anything to the server.


Thanks in advance ray:


----------



## bluesoul (Apr 3, 2008)

I see what you're getting at, but I don't believe the iPhone supports it. Nothing I've seen on mine that would lead me to believe so anyway. Maybe we'll see something once we start seeing the App library open. This "reverse tethering" seems feasible so maybe there's something obvious I'm not thinking of, and someone else can elaborate.

Also, call me crazy but have you tried asking if you can simply add a wireless access point, such as the Linksys WAP54G?


----------



## ramarjagreb (Dec 16, 2005)

If I plug the Wireless Access Point into my desktop, which is connected to the Internet via the Server, can I still create the wireless network?


----------



## mnabeel (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi,

I think it is possible to have your iPhone connected to the Wi-Fi via USB 
Wi-Fi adaptor.

I've done that before. But the risk is that the signal doesn't stay persistant and you'll have to keep reconnecting again and again.

Option 1:
Run the Network Setup Wizard. Take the first option - "This computer connects directly to the Internet..." and Next.When asked for the Internet Connection select your cabled Office LAN connection and Next. and create an Ad-Hoc Network with your USB Adaptor as the WiFi Lan interface.

Option 2:
*A)*Install the USB Adaptor on your Office PC
Go to Network Properties for the WiFi connection.
Give it a unique *SSID*...
Assign a Static IP address to your WiFi, say 192.168.2.1
and set the Gateway as your Office LAN IP address.
*B)*On your iPhone goto network connections tab
Set a new wifi connection, with the same *SSID*...
Set the gateway address as the IP address of your USB adaptor.

A little bit of alterations and you will setup a Wifi using a USB Dongle.


----------



## ramarjagreb (Dec 16, 2005)

hmmm... as it turns out it's saying "Internet Connection Sharing has been disabled by the Network Administrator"

I'm sure the answer is no, but any way around this or should I get the network guy drunk and see if he slips out a password?

Does this mean it's been disabled from the router or is it just on this pc?


----------

